# 2-Way Switches....



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

....they DO exist!



Spotted the leader of the pack today. There was a whole herd of about 20 behind it. First time I've seen a real, genuine, honest-to-goodness 2-way switch in the wild!


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ....they DO exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted the leader of the pack today. There was a whole herd of about 20 behind it. First time I've seen a real, genuine, honest-to-goodness 2-way switch in the wild!




maynard market to stupid typ penny pinc yamaha werin types it is dumb down fr their customr


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mavis Leonard said:


> maynard market to stupid typ penny pinc yamaha werin types it is dumb down fr their customr


The sad part is, they're too dumb to understand how screwed up those labels are. I'd like to see how to control 1 light with a pair of these 2-way switches.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Hmm... [frowning with concentration]

Wait a minute. You're pulling my leg. A two-way switch with three terminals?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Hmm... [frowning with concentration]
> 
> Wait a minute. You're pulling my leg. A two-way switch with three terminals?


No. A real, honest-to-God 2-way switch. A 2-way switch marked "ON" and "OFF". :thumbup:


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> The sad part is, they're too dumb to understand how screwed up those labels are. I'd like to see how to control 1 light with a pair of these 2-way switches.




marnards lying thosreally ar 3 way switches stupid people thnk 3 way switch a 2 way swit you see thm at big box stors the morons thatt fill the offic cubicls of amerca yu can spt thm they drive a minivan or frontdrive fagcar an wear kahki slacks wit sneakers on the weeeken kahakis an sneakers ar ther work clothes somtime you see thm with laddr or mtress tied to minivan with bung cords an an arm out the window try to hold on the futur of america no men left


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> No. A real, honest-to-God 2-way switch. A 2-way switch marked "ON" and "OFF". :thumbup:


 tht a singl pole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

That's how Europe lists is switches. A 1 way in europe is a 2 way here even though it only switches one way. A 2 way in Europe is a 3 way here even though it only switches 2 ways and a intermediate in Europe is a 4 way here. I prefer the European way.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

BCConstruction said:


> That's how Europe lists is switches. A 1 way in europe is a 2 way here even though it only switches one way. A 2 way in Europe is a 3 way here even though it only switches 2 ways and a intermediate in Europe is a 4 way here. I prefer the European way.




it is elctrtician secret handshak deal that how electricin know who dumbas is europ no good full of foreiners


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Actually, it's a 2-POLE switch.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Says 2 pole on the sticker you posted.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> Actually, it's a 2-POLE switch.


 i not beliv you im gonna aks the kid a maynards he know the answer


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No. A real, honest-to-God 2-way switch. A 2-way switch marked "ON" and "OFF". :thumbup:


Oh, didn't look close enough. I see the fourth terminal now. :thumbsup:

I have to admit, I've always felt that 3-way was a misnomer. Even though on/off is truly 2-way. :blink:


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

Nothing suprises me from Menards. I had to walk a mile to get one sheet of 7/16 osb today. I complained to a friend of mine who meets with the owners every month. He said he would pass it on. It being my general disdain for there sales process and my ideas for streamlining it for contractors, including a pass which allows pre qualified people to pull straight into the yard..


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Mavis Leonard said:


> i not beliv you im gonna aks the kid a maynards he know the answer


If he doesn't know, have him call the electrical dept. over at Lowes. :laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Tinstaafl said:


> Oh, didn't look close enough. I see the fourth terminal now. :thumbsup:
> 
> I have to admit, I've always felt that 3-way was a misnomer. Even though on/off is truly 2-way. :blink:



"3-way" got it's start from being called "3-point" switches. From a 1918 Arrow-Hart catalog:








[/URL]


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

480sparky said:


> "3-way" got it's start from being called "3-point" switches.


Well I'll be danged. What a great addition to my store of trivia. Thanks!


----------



## Seven-Delta-FortyOne (Mar 5, 2011)

480sparky said:


> "3-way" got it's start from being called "3-point" switches. From a 1918 Arrow-Hart catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Electrical Historian." :thumbup:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

A 4 point switch is just a reversing switch.


----------



## Mavis Leonard (Mar 13, 2013)

480sparky said:


> ....they DO exist!
> 
> 
> 
> Spotted the leader of the pack today. There was a whole herd of about 20 behind it. First time I've seen a real, genuine, honest-to-goodness 2-way switch in the wild!




is it double pole singl throw?


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Mavis Leonard said:


> is it double pole singl throw?


Yes.

But look at the picture next to the switch! It shows a 3-way setup. :blink:


----------



## goneelkn (Jan 9, 2010)

ohiohomedoctor said:


> including a pass which allows pre qualified people to pull straight into the yard..


We can, if only they would let you checkout at the materials desk. Not that i go there much.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yes.
> 
> But look at the picture next to the switch! It shows a 3-way setup. :blink:


No, it's one switch and two lamps.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

480sparky said:


> "3-way" got it's start from being called "3-point" switches. From a 1918 Arrow-Hart catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From back when you were an apprentice, huh?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

CarpenterSFO said:


> From back when you were an apprentice, huh?


When God said, "Let there by light!", he turned on a switch I wired for him.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Yer older than dirt?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> Yer older than dirt?


I wired the factory God made dirt in. :laughing:


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

He's gonna smite you.


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Leo G said:


> He's gonna smite you.


With the lightning bolt 480 made up for him.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

480sparky said:


> "3-way" got it's start from being called "3-point" switches. From a 1918 Arrow-Hart catalog:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Honestly very interesting.... always wondered about that......... by the way,another thing I've always wondered about.... any chance anybody knows where Jimmy Hoffa is buried?

Best... Peter:whistling


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

Leo G said:


> He's gonna smite you.


That's a foregone conclusion.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Stupid question......why???


To run two light circuits from separate breakers?


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

TimelessQuality said:


> Stupid question......why???
> 
> To run two light circuits from separate breakers?


Different circuits.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

Mavis Leonard said:


> is it double pole singl throw?


Sure looks like a double pole single throw to me (DPST). Not to many applications for one that I know at least in residential.... maybe to a shop power strip of recepticals for two different runs???.... seems strange for a big box to stock them?????


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I know where I need one... The top of the stairs to my basement.. Could run the stair light and also kill the other light circuits down stairs... Damn kids!


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

They can also be used for controlling 2-pole loads


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Honestly very interesting.... always wondered about that......... by the way,another thing I've always wondered about.... any chance anybody knows where Jimmy Hoffa is buried?
> 
> Best... Peter:whistling


In the ground I would think:whistling


----------



## Mshow1323 (Feb 18, 2013)

480sparky said:


> They can also be used for controlling 2-pole loads


Years ago, I used one for a 220v water heater disconnect. There are uses in resi, they're just few and far between


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

It makes life a lot easier to wire the shop compressor with that switch and put it with the lighting switches.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 3, 2010)

TimelessQuality said:


> I know where I need one... The top of the stairs to my basement.. Could run the stair light and also kill the other light circuits down stairs... Damn kids!


Just confused... would'nt that be an A-B


----------

